# My cosmetics..



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

well.. after the long ass anticipation.. i finally got up to the duty of going and getting off my ass and pretty-ing up my car.. have fun, and enjoy 

http://www.houston-imports.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=126894

http://www.houston-imports.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=126889

http://www.houston-imports.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=126885


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

blah, go to http://www.houston-imports.com/forums/ and then click on the links.. haha


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i like ur corners... im opening mine up in order to paint them all amber to get the jdm look. any tips on the painting??? thanks


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMNit I hate having to search for sumting....I dont know where on that forum your pics are suppossed to be 


well look white B14 Im gonna be doing the amber thing pretty soon myself along with my boy and his SE-R--Holla at me if U wanna get together.

We can start a new all amber corners crew....lol


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yeah, i can't find the pics either.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

hahahah, the other guys from the forum are making fun of your car, fucking handa FREAKS......Yea it looks good though, i would say lower it about 2" to top it off though!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*cool*



MP2050 said:


> *DAMNit I hate having to search for sumting....I dont know where on that forum your pics are suppossed to be
> 
> 
> well look white B14 Im gonna be doing the amber thing pretty soon myself along with my boy and his SE-R--Holla at me if U wanna get together.
> ...


im in the process of buying another pair of clears just in case they dont work out. but yea... lets start the amber crew. ill let u know when i get the other corners.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: cool*



whiteb14 said:


> *im in the process of buying another pair of clears just in case they dont work out. but yea... lets start the amber crew. ill let u know when i get the other corners. *



Coooooool......an extra set is a good idea. U can go first then


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

i like the fenders and the projectors!!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: cool*



MP2050 said:


> *Coooooool......an extra set is a good idea. U can go first then  *



:jump: OHHH OHHHH Can i join?!?!?!?!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: cool*



Sentrixx said:


> *:jump: OHHH OHHHH Can i join?!?!?!?! *


fo shizzle! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

rofl !


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*LOL!*



LIUSPEED said:


> *rofl ! *


those bananas make me crack up everytime i see them too!
:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------

